# laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)



## yharzu (21. März 2015)

*laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein ziemliches Problem mit meinem laptop (schenker XMG P711) . Er geht sehr häufig beim spielen (oder anderen grafiklastigen Anwendungen) einfach aus. Laut HardwareMonitor und anderen Tools wird nichts außergewöhnlich heiß. Im gegenteil, sieht alles top aus. Er wurde auch ausgiebig gereinigt, neue Wärmeleitpaste usw. Aber nichts von alldem hilft. Temperaturen sind top. Davor waren sie teilweise etwas hoch. Ausgehen tut er trotzdem. Allerdings ist es sehr unterschiedlich, manchmal läuft er stundenlang, manchmal keine 5 Minuten. Wenn ich die Grafikkarte im Gerätemanager deaktiviere läuft er ohne auszugehen, ich denke also dort liegt das Problem. Aber ganz kaputt scheint sie ja nicht zu sein.  Wie gesagt, manchmal läuft er stundenlang. FPS und sonstige Leistung ist auch wie immer... Was könnte hier das Problem sein? Hat irgendjemand ne Idee?

grüße


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Wie sieht es mit der Stromversorgung aus?


----------



## yharzu (21. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Stromversorgung aus?



was genau meinst du damit? ich habe ihn nur im netzbetrieb. Selbst wenn mit dem netzteil was nicht stimmen würde, ist ja der akku voll, sodass er nicht einfach ausgehen dürfte?
(oder meinst du , dass die grafikkarte aus irgendeinem grund nicht richtig versorgt wird?)


----------



## DaveManCB (21. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Was für eine Wärmeleidpaste benutzt du?

Ich habe den selben Laptop und benutze eine Flüssigwärmeleidpaste wenn die kleinen Wiederstände nicht isoliert sind kann es passieren das die WLP mit der Zeit drauf läuft und dann entsteht das gleiche Problem.


Benutze mal HWinfo 64 zum Temperaturen auslesen da kannst du die Spannungswandler Temps ablesen


----------



## yharzu (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

ich weiß leider nicht was für eine Wärmeleitpaste es ist. Ich hatte den Laptop einem Bekannten geschickt der ein Computerfachgeschäft betreibt. Dieser hat ihr sich angeschaut, und die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert. Leider hat er auch keine Idee warum er ausgeht. Wie gesagt, heiß wird er nicht.
Gerade eben ging er wieder nach recht kurzer zeit aus, habe jetzt direkt danach mal einen Screenshot der Temperaturen gemacht. Link
Ist doch alles top, oder? Echt frustrierend... Eigentlich scheint alles in Ordnung und dennoch ist er quasi unbrauchbar..


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Ich würde auch mal vermuten, dass er sozusagen "verdurstet". Das Datenblatt sieht nach sehr hohem Stromverbrauch aus, vielleicht ist es einfach zu viel. 

Du wirst wohl keine Garantie mehr haben, aber du könntest trotzdem mal bei Schenker fragen ob die eine Idee haben.


----------



## yharzu (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

nein, garantie habe ich keine mehr. Und Schenker zeigt sich auch völlig unwillig mir zu helfen, das einzige was sie wollen ist dass ich bei ihnen einen neuen Laptop kaufe. (Nie wieder..Als nächstes gibt es wieder n festen Rechner... Trotzdem ärgert es mich)

Woran könnte das denn liegen? Warum brauch er so viel Strom? Ich hab sogar in den Energieoptionen alles sehr sparsam eingestellt..Sogar die CPU auf max 80% gedrosselt.


----------



## yharzu (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Im akkubetrieb schein er auch ohne Probleme zu laufen, allerdings wird die GraKa dort ja auch extrem gedrosselt... Hm... Was mache ich jetzt mit diesen neuen Informationen? Versteh nicht ganz was los ist. Das Netzteil sollte doch genug Strom liefern, hat es ja früher auch.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es das Problem ist, aber es könnte so sein. 
Hast du die Energieoptionen mal auf Höchstleistung gestellt? 

Bei Laptops ist das immer ein bisschen schwierig ...   man kann fast nichts einzeln testen oder tauschen. 

Du könntest testweise mal die Grafikkarte etwas langsamer takten. Wäre interessant zu sehen, wie er darauf reagiert.


----------



## yharzu (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

wie würde ich das machen?
ich habe jetzt nochmal einen benchmark im netzbetrieb gemacht und ich glaube die grafikkarte ist doch das problem. Die Temp die bei furmark angezeigt wurde war total ok aber beim HWinfo 64 ist mir eine sehr hohe temp beim einen VRAM modul aufgefallen.
http://i.imgur.com/jwFWLgG.png 
Diese ist kurz danach auf 94 gestiegen und er hat sich notausgeschaltet. Scheint so als ob doch die GraKa ne macke hat, oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Lad dir den MSI Afterburner runter und drossel die Karte mal etwas. Bin gespannt, ob das was verändert.


----------



## yharzu (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

das scheint in der tat zu funktionieren. Jetzt ist nur die Frage wie weit runter ich gehen soll/muss. Ich kann nur die Core Clock und Memory Clock drosseln. Aber das meintest du wahrscheinlich auch nur, oder? 575/1500 waren voreingestellt. ich bin mit beidem erst leicht runter aber dann ist die VRAM temp 1 beim furmark benchmark  immernoch schnell auf über 80° gesteigen. Hab jetzt mal zum test ganz runter gestellt. 285/750, dann bleibt alles unter 50°. Muss ich wohl mal rumprobieren wie weit ich gehen muss...


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Ja, das kannst du mal ausprobieren.


Ansonsten würde ich die Hardware vielleicht nochmal zerlegen. Der Screenshot oben sagt uns, dass die Spannungsversorgung der Grafikkarte wohl etwas überhitzt.  Das würde auch gut zum Fehlerbild passen.  Ich vermute mal, dass diese über die gleiche Kühlung geht wie der Grafikchip,  aber mit Wärmeleitpads daran sitzt.  
Vermutlich hat dein Bekannter die Pads beim Wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste nicht mit erneuert,  wodurch sie nun möglicherweise nicht mehr so gut leiten. 
Muss nicht so sein, wäre aber auch keine Seltenheit.


----------



## DaveManCB (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Moment meine GTX 570m habe ich auf 680MHz mit leichter Anhebung der Voltzahl betrieben und bevor ich mich an der Kühlung zu schaffen gemacht habe hatten die VRM`s 125Grad und dann ging er für ca. 30 Minuten aus.

falls du ein paar teile für dein Lappy brauchst sag bescheid ich habe meinen nach langer und treuer zeit jetzt geschlachtet da ich mir nen stand Rechner zugelegt habe.

Netzteil 180Watt (das original)
CPU 2860QM : 2.5GHz und Turbo 3.6GHz
usw....


----------



## DaveManCB (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

!!! Und furmark ist kein vergleich zu anderen Anwendungen was VRM Temperaturen angeht...kein Spiel wird das schaffen was furmark macht!!!


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Wenn auf den VRAMs oder Spannungs-Phasen (sollten 2-4so kleine Quader sein), WLPads drauf waren, müssen da dringend auch wieder welche drauf. Die können zwar gut über 120°C ab, aber wenn die nicht wissen, wohin mit der Hitze, sieht es dünn aus. Außerdem geht die Effizienz zurück und die maximal bereitgestellte Leistung sinkt. (Die basteln aus den 12V des Boards 1,x V für die GPU.)
Wenn eine Unterspannung auftritt, kann das NB spontan abschalten.
Ursache könnten die SpaWas oder ein zu knappes NT sein. Bei der 570m sollte es ein 150, besser 180W Modell sein.


----------



## DaveManCB (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: laptop problem (geht aus, überhitzung unwahrscheinlich)*

Unter normalen umständen vertragen die VRM`s bis 120 Grad.
Ist nur komisch das es so sprunghaft geht


----------

